# Ultrasound Report --- Should I worry?



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

June 15, 2016

*Ultrasound Findings:*
Heterogeneous thyroid with indistinct nodules scattered throughout the thyroid.
Right lobe measuring 5.3 x 2.9 x 1.5 cm
Left lobe measures 5.8 x 2.5 x 2.6 cm.
Isthmus is normal thickness at 5 mm
Right Upper: 1 x 0.8 x 0.7 cm
Right Upper: 1.3 x 1.2 x 1.2 cm
Right Mid: 1 x 0.8 x 0.8 cm
Right Mid: 1 x 0.9 x 0.8 cm
Right Lower: 1.8 x 1.7 x 1.3 cm
Isthmus: 1.8 x 1.7 x 1.2 cm
Left Upper: 1.5 x 1.1 x 1 cm
Left Mid: 3.7 x 2.3 x 2.1 cm

With this many nodules I wonder if I will be able to keep my thyroid. I'm pretty scared as I still don't know as much about all this mess and the statistics associated with this many nodules.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Holy cow, that's a lot of nodules and quite big ones. Did your doctor suggest a biopsy as a next step?


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

I have biopsies scheduled for the 30th. I have to stop all blood thinners for 5 days and there is a weekend in there.

I am quite nervous. From what I am reading multiple nodules for females have a less chance for cancer but... everything talks about <10 mm (1 cm),,, Well thats out the window for me.

I HATE not understanding so I will probably be asking A LOT of questions. To top it of I am a Type 1 diabetic so that makes everything in life more difficult.

Debra


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just to be clear, those are all the dimensions of the nodules, yes? I mean, other than the lobes and isthmus?

It would be nice to know if those were solid or cystic and if there was increased blood flow, BUT...thyroid cancer is most often found in solid, solitary nodules. Multiple nodules are more often associated with autoimmune disease.

That said, I had six nodules and they were all cancerous. Get your biopsy.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Also....I know this sentiment doesn't sit well with some folks, but...honestly? Thyroid cancer is probably a better outcome. You get surgery right away -- no fighting with people about are you suffering enough or not. It's more cut and dry. And honestly, with that thyroid, you want surgery.


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes those are the measurements. Here is a screen shot of the actual report:










With a thyroid like this i wonder if it is what is causing the pins and needles plus pain in my right hand / pain in my right arm up to my elbow. Seeing a Neuro for an emg on the 3rd of August.

Debra


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, it can and does happen. The larger the thyroid/thyroid nodules, the more compression you get on various structures of the neck, including nerves.


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

Who does the surgery to remove the thyroid? I guess I should prepare myself for the possibility now. Isn't the current guidelines 4cm for removal? Adding all mine up sure meets that criteria.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There's no clear cut guidelines. Its very individualistic. Mostly because ultrasounds aren't perfect (they said my largest nodule was 2.5cms and after surgery, the pathology report said it was 3.2cms. It's based on patient quality of life and symptoms....FNA results...ability to stablize on meds, etc.

The type of doctor who does the surgery matters less than the experience of the doctor. Many people will recommend ENTs. Others use surgical endos. I had a general surgeon who specialized in thyroids. He had exceptional experience. You can do a search on these boards...I posted an article a couple of months ago in which some researchers did a study and found that patient outcomes directly correlated with how experienced the surgeon was.


----------



## DebraAB (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks.. I'll do that search.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

4-5 thyroid removals weekly is a good number for a qualified surgeon.

https://www.endocrinesurgery.org/membership/findmember.html

My surgeon was first on the list for my area search. Might be worth a try to search your area.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My surgeon was an ENT. He did 5-8 thyroid surgeries a week and knew his stuff, which was good because my surgery ended up being complicated.


----------

